# Black, Blue or Silver Longines Hydroconquest...I Vote SILVER!!



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

This is my third *Longines Hydroconquest (L3.671.4.76.6)* and this Silver/Gray model just says wear me...KEEP me! :-d Having had the Black & Blue models the Silver is just the bomb! It's dressiest of the batch IMHO. The face takes on different shades based on the lighting from light silver, to gray, even a rhodium look at times. I searched long and hard for this one as it is no longer in production.  You probably saw my 7 month WTB before I finally struck gold. In your surfing the forums...if you find one of these GRAB it!! :-!


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn that's nice - silver dial divers are not common at all. Congrats.


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

1watchaholic said:


> This is my third *Longines Hydroconquest (L3.671.4.76.6)* and this Silver/Gray model just says wear me...KEEP me! :-d Having had the Black & Blue models the Silver is just the bomb! It's dressiest of the batch IMHO. The face takes on different shades based on the lighting from light silver, to gray, even a rhodium look at times. I searched long and hard for this one as it is no longer in production.  You probably saw my 7 month WTB before I finally struck gold. In your surfing the forums...if you find one of these GRAB it!! :-!


Hi,

and congrets. Wauw ,you got it!!!!
I saw your ad indeed the past many months. I came across it because I was/am looking for it's Quartz [39mm] bro/sister.
It's indeed gorgious. I have to admit I am a bit in envy.;-)

Well done.
Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Temperarely said:


> Hi,
> 
> and congrets. Wauw ,you got it!!!!
> I saw your ad indeed the past many months. I came across it because I was/am looking for it's Quartz [39mm] bro/sister.
> ...


Thank you Elf! Good luck in your quest...perseverance will pay off!! :-!


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

I must admit that I have never really been a fan of silver or white dialed sports watches - I find there's too little distinction between the case/bracelet and face of the watch. I'll take white on a gold dress watch, but that's about it.

That said, if I were to change my opinion, this would probably be my first choice. It's certainly a very nice piece, wear it in good health!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I have the black one, but yours look really nice. 
I guess it is dressier than the other two colours..!
Congratulations... and great pictures too!


----------



## zerophase (Jul 13, 2011)

Are those raised numerals on your dial? Looks really nice. I wish the black and blue had that.


----------



## Sneakypete (Feb 14, 2012)

Real nice looking piece!

Sure you'll enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

1watchaholic said:


> Thank you Elf! Good luck in your quest...perseverance will pay off!! :-!


And it did.

The L3.663.4.76.6

Quartz L263,39mm,silverdial,embossed bezel,etc.





































yeah,

Elf.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Yes, silver...


----------



## Clarkbars2347 (Apr 23, 2011)

The silver dial models look great, and it's difficult for me to say which one is best. However, I happen to own a blue dial and think it's amazing


----------



## KarenChezk (Mar 23, 2012)

I like the silver, really it looks more classy and dressy that the others... the Black and Blue one look more like a weekday watch but that's just to me 

-Kar


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I would say odds are good that I will be choosing blue in the near future. Tried on the 39mm and 42mm versions today and the 39 felt perfect, almost exactly like my Seiko Alpinist. I'm a sucker for blue.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Temperarely said:


> And it did.
> 
> The L3.663.4.76.6
> 
> ...


Congrats my Friend!!


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Quick question guys, is the crystal slightly domed or completely flat?


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

WnS- To answer your question the crystal is flat


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks tatt. I have a lot of flat crystal watches, need more domed crystals as they give off a nice sheen, guess the HC isn't my answer.


----------

